# Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond



## Sommer (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie siehts denn mit Anngelmöglichkeit zwischen Maastricht und Roermond aus?
Und ist denn der Juliana Kanal erfolgversprechend?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte!

Grüße
Andi


----------



## thefish (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

Hallo!


Kommst darauf an, was du fangen willst. Für die Futterkörbchen gibt es keine bessere Stelle als an der Maas bei de Weerd oder am Hafen Hatenboer.
Für Raubfische bin ich auf noch auf der Suche. Werde heute abend mal eine neue Stelle ausprobieren. Etwas außerhalb von Roermond.

Grüße #h


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

Hallo Sommer,
was ist denn dein Zielfisch?

Julianakanal ist erfolgreich, z.B. am Wendebecken. Maas selber ist auch nicht zu verachten. Aber wie gesagt, je nach Zielfisch und Bereitschaft zu fahren.

Du findest rel. schnell fischreiche Stellen...


----------



## Sommer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

Bin eigentlich Allrounder Fried- wie Raubfische, zurzeit reizen mich aber eher 

Räuber. Würd gern nochmal nen schönen Zander oder auch Barsch an die Angel bekommen.

Komme aus Aachen und Roermond ist mir fast zu weit um mal eben raus zu gehen ( hin und zurück ca. 100km).

Grüße.


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

moin sommer,
also ich kann dir in maastricht n paar schoene stellen entlang der maas sagen, aber wie es beim angeln so ist...mal geht was, mal nicht (in sachen raubfische). friedfische bekommst du hier fast an die strasse geliefert . 
gruss,
mike


----------



## Barschjacky (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

War heute in Maastricht mit einer Match und einer Grundrute, beide mit Wurm bestückt . . . nie mehr ! . . .#q
Schwarzmundgrundeln ohne Ende. Nach dem einwerfen hängen sie bereits am Köder, somit hat sich der Raubfisch wohl auf ein neues Nahrungsangebot umgestellt, d.H. die Grundeln mit Made oder Wurm fangen und diese am Drakowitch-System oder Dropshot-blei aufziehen und kurz vor der Steinpackung, ca. 2m anbieten.
Ich komme aus Alsdorf von mir aus ist Maastricht 45 Km entfernt, fahre über Belgien, da Richtung Maastricht und Sity viele Baustellen sind. In der Zuid- Willemsvaart ( hinter der Schleuse )
kann man sehr gut angeln, nachts fängt man dort Döbel und Brassen über 50 cm, schöne Aale und Zander mit Köfi.#6


----------



## Barschjacky (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*



Sommer schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich Allrounder Fried- wie Raubfische, zurzeit reizen mich aber eher
> 
> Räuber. Würd gern nochmal nen schönen Zander oder auch Barsch an die Angel bekommen.
> 
> ...



von Aachen 70 Km eine Tour!


----------



## tenchu (20. März 2017)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

Ach wie schön also ist Holland auch Grundelverseucht.


----------



## schweden43 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Zwischen Maastricht und Roermond*

Ich feeder schon sehr lange in Holland und wenn ihr Grundeln fangt müsst ihr weiter werrfen dann habt ihr das Problem nicht mehr !!!


----------

